# The finish line is in sight for my woven blanket!



## TuliAnnie (Oct 15, 2017)

I have finished weaving the six panels for my sonâs blanket. Now, I have to sew them together and add a border.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Love it - can't wait to see final version!


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

This is beautiful!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

This would be lovely as is. I see no esthetic need for a border. That is quite a bit of weaving.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous. What are you doing for a border? Is that hand spun wool?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautifully woven. Your patterns all match perfectly!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice weaving!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Well done, what large weaving project


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW - Looking forward to seeing it assembled. That blanket will be a special keepsake for him.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

What loom did you use? And size?


----------



## TuliAnnie (Oct 15, 2017)

I used a Roger’s Heirloom adjustable rectangular loom, set for 20” x 36”. The yarn is Lion Brand Wool-Ease. I plan on a simple crochet border—mainly to take care of the ends instead of weaving them in.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Such beautiful work. He will treasure it always.


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

TuliAnnie said:


> I used a Roger's Heirloom adjustable rectangular loom, set for 20" x 36". The yarn is Lion Brand Wool-Ease. I plan on a simple crochet border-mainly to take care of the ends instead of weaving them in.


TY, can hardly wait to see it finished. I showed my hubby and he said, "why don't you make something like that?". I'm a spinner not weaver. He doesn't get it....


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Stunning! I’d love to know your pattern and sett....


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Wow-look how beautifully they match!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

This blanket is exquisite! Your son will love it!

Hazel


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Just a technique question. How does the drape and care of a woven yarn compare to, say, a stockinette knitted blanket?


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## TuliAnnie (Oct 15, 2017)

MrsMurdog, this woven blanket is heavier than one the same size knitted. I think weaving is tighter than even my knitting (I usually need to go up a needle size or two to get gauge!) everything I have woven drapes nicely, even with bulky yarn. I don’t think it will ever drape as well as knitting, again because it is tighter. If I could use finer yarn, I might get better drape but I have enjoyed each piece I’ve done!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Well done! What a lovely gift!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

TuliAnnie said:


> MrsMurdog, this woven blanket is heavier than one the same size knitted. I think weaving is tighter than even my knitting (I usually need to go up a needle size or two to get gauge!) everything I have woven drapes nicely, even with bulky yarn. I don't think it will ever drape as well as knitting, again because it is tighter. If I could use finer yarn, I might get better drape but I have enjoyed each piece I've done!


Thank you. I just find all textures and fabrics and processes fascinating.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow!!!that is amazing.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow so lovely


----------

